# My kribs spawned!- again!



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

This time they have about 20 babies. At first I could only count maybe 4-5 but now they moved them into a flower pot and there are way more! 

They are a few days old now, and have little black spots on them. There so cute! They don't seem to be able to swimm yet, just kinda skimm along the bottom of the pot untill mom or dad grabs em. I want to move them out of the tank, should I bring the parents with them? When should they be able to swim?

thanks!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooohh i am not sure at all...but congrats!!


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

No idea here either but I'd love to see pics!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I;ve been trying to take some pics, but they are too far back in the tank and my camera wont focus that far


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I moved them all into a 10gal, parents included, yesterday. Because when I went to bed they had 23 fry, and when I woke up they only had 12  But so far they are all doing well! And the babies are sooooo cute! They follow their parents everywhere!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Once the babies get a bit bigger you can remove them BEFORE the pair spawns again. It sounds like you are going to need more tanks and some sponge filters  I would love to see any of my cichlids hearding a group of babies around, but they are all egg eater 

I have removed and raised spawns when I have room for them, but it is not the same.  

Good luck with your little additions.


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

They're growing so quickly! Unfortunatly I'm down to 8-9 now. I noticed a couple couldn't swim right and never ate properly.... But the rest are doing great! When should I remove the parents? Right now they are still following them around and doing as they're told  But will they start to venture off? Or do the parents kinda kick them away?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can't help with that as none of my fish except my BN plecos will parent raise for me  If they are in a tank of their own and they start to stray I would remove the pair. OR if you notice the numbers drop I would take the pair out as they may eat them at some point. I would say you have 19-14 days after they were free swimmers, but look for spaning signs to.

Good luck~


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Mom died!!!  I noticed she was breathing hard this morning, but didn't think anything of it because she was still acting fine. Then just now I found her dead! I didn't see any marks or anything on her....


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Guess you will be keeping some of the babies  Good luck with them....you may want to remove Dad just to be on the safe side as he may start picking on them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No way! Can that happen with them? fighting or anything?

I am so sorry


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I've heard of it happening with blue rams, but kribs are more hearty ??


----------

